# Jet 1642 - Turning Large Bowls?



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

I am purchasing a new Jet 1642, 2hp, lathe. To turn large bowls on this lathe, you remove the tailstock and slide the headstock to the opposite end of the rails, thereby increasing lathe's turning diameter capacity beyond 16". But then how is the tool rest installed and used? Is it necessary to buy a free standing tool rest? Thank you. Ned


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, more than likely you will need a tool post. Another site I belong to had the same question about 3 weeks ago. I believe Vicmark makes an attachment for outboard turning. You'll probably need to do a search…........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have same lathe and one problem may face is losing tailstock support while turning. Here are two expensive options. 
Some jet owners have purchased a PM bed extension with extended tool rest post. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/832821/Powermatic-18-Bed-Extension-with-Tool-Rest-Ext-For-3520B-Model-6294727B.aspx

Floor stands can be dangerous but have been around for a long time.
https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/110/1735/Powermatic-Floor-Stand

Don't know of a US vendor selling Vicmarc bed extension except maybe Craft Supplies could order you one. 
http://www.woodworkersemporium.com/woodturning_tools/Woodturning_Lathe_Bed_Extensions

You could save lot of money building your own set up.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jet can only turn 15 1/2" over the ways which is okay by me.

Might be less expensive & safer taking a look at lathes with bigger swing. I have no experience with this lathe but guess there are reviews on line.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/22-x-42-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/G0766


----------



## Chip9399 (Nov 24, 2015)

I just bought this g0766 grizzly lathe, will do 22inch bowls, and can still slide to end and do same as jet, turning off end of bed, very good lathe, does everything jet does for a lot less money, 2 thumbs up


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

NOVA OR3000 Outrigger Lathe Accessory

Copy and paste the above link. It'll take you to Amazon. It's for a Nova, but might be what you are looking for…....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

My thanks to those of you who replied. There's a lot of people here with good experiences and a willingness to share them. The following shop made device looks to be a good solution. Ned

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/extras/projects/Out%20Board%20Rig/OutboardRig.html


----------



## bwstout (Jun 25, 2015)

> My thanks to those of you who replied. There s a lot of people here with good experiences and a willingness to share them. The following shop made device looks to be a good solution. Ned
> 
> http://www.woodturnersresource.com/extras/projects/Out%20Board%20Rig/OutboardRig.html
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Rather than expensive stuff I would look at craigslist for an old (but stoutly built) non working lather in the $50 range. All you need are the ways and the banjo/tool rest. Good lockable casters may cost as much as the lathe.
Skip over to about the 3 1/2 minute mark to see what this guy did.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

> Jet can only turn 15 1/2" over the ways which is okay by me.
> 
> Might be less expensive & safer taking a look at lathes with bigger swing. I have no experience with this lathe but guess there are reviews on line.
> 
> ...


That's the lathe I plan on buying when I upgrade, hopefully this year.


----------

